# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Can you listen to music while WILDing?

## Dreamer4127

So at about 5:30 I woke up for my WILD and there was this damn cricket chirping really loud -_- Yep and I couldn't find it so I had to put on headphones and ear plugs and everything over my ears but its so loud ugh! Would I be able to use music to drown it out or would that fail my WILD attempt? The cricket is driving me insane!!!  ::cry::   ::help::

----------


## TheSilverWolf

Take this with a grain of salt, as I  have never successfully WILDed, but I've used nature sounds and meditations with my WILD attempts before--and they've always helped get me super SUPER relaxed and into that hypnogagic state--so I don't see why you couldn't listen to music either. It seems to me that WILD is about relaxation and letting your body fall asleep. If you can fall asleep normally listening to music, then it seems one ought to be able to WILD with music in the background--but like I said, as I've never actually gotten an LD with this method, I could be wrong here.

~SilverWolf~

----------


## Scionox

I've WILDed numerous times while listening to various stuff, so it is possible, but really, it depends on whether you can fall asleep while listening to something, just be sure to not have it too loud. Sometimes music and sounds can even influence dreams too, so it's something that you can experiment with(as long as you can fall asleep ofcourse).  :wink2:

----------


## TheSilverWolf

> I've WILDed numerous times while listening to various stuff, so it is possible, but really, it depends on whether you can fall asleep while listening to something, just be sure to not have it too loud. Sometimes music and sounds can even influence dreams too, so it's something that you can experiment with(as long as you can fall asleep ofcourse).



Yeah, that's a big one with me. I find if I have the nature sounds too loud, I can't get relaxed. It's useful though if there's a lot of background noise, like someone watching TV, to drown it out.

If  you've succesfully WILDed before Scionox....what do you usually listen to? Binaurals, nature sounds, music? What seems to work for you, because I'd be interested in giving just about anything a try. My goal is to one day be able to WILD my way to an LD at will!

~SilverWolf~

----------


## Scionox

> If  you've succesfully WILDed before Scionox....what do you usually listen to? Binaurals, nature sounds, music?



I usually listen to some relaxing binaural beats that help me focus/fall asleep for nap, nature sounds strangely distract me from sleep, at least the ones i've tried, maybe i just haven't found good ones, and music had varied results.  :Thinking:

----------


## Zonkitty

I personally recommend WILD in complete silence. The WILDs I've performed relied on auditory as well as visual hallucinations, and you can easily conflate what you are hallucinating and what you're actually hearing.

----------


## TheBooneMan

Buy Some Hearos!

Link= <Link removed>
This is a great ear-plug that blocks 33 db (decibels) and is very comfy. For 42 pairs, (3 packs of 14) they are very affordable. I use them all the time when I play drums.. I been using these same ones on amazon for 5 years and I am not disappointed. And trust me, $15 is well worth Lucid Dreaming.

----------

